# What Bloopers Have You Made on the Trail?



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

After 40 yrs of chas'in toothy critters through the rocky mountains---I could write a book on "I knew better---but". Lets hear from you guys/gals some of the dumb, stupid, or just plane old funny things that have happened to you while out on the trail.

{ Start thread---dumb, Stupid, Funny }

**** Someth'in *DUMB *****

I'll start this tale "someth'in Dumb, cause Miss K sometimes says I'm not -->>>>

Trapp'in season is on here in Colorado for most furbearers, but I haven't been out much this year---wait'in for cat season to start. Miss K has been tell'in me she's been see'in a couple of greys over on Forest ground in the evenings and told me what draws they were runn'in.

I figured I'd set a cage and have one the next morning.

The next morning I check the cage about 10:00 and sure enough---theres a nice little grey fur in my cage.









I clear the brush off of the cage and slide it away from the tree a bit, and take a couple pictures.

Heres where "dumb" sets in. Instead of bend'in down to the cage to chech the door lock---I just look down at it (some of you guys know I don't see that well anymore.lol.). I pick the cage up to move it to an easier work'in spot and the fox starts bang'in around in the cage. He hits the door 2 or 3 times and---WHOOOOSSSSEEE---I have an escapee on my hands. The door was NOT locked.(pic 2 is what an escapee looks like before it heads into the brush.lol.)









Anyway---I say some bad words, and trot back down to the Bronco for my rifle and call think'in---the games not over yet. I get back to the catch site and hit Grey pup distress for about 2 mins. and then let dy'in jack play.

Thats right---here he comes (Greys are pretty bold in the brush)

One Stinger round out of the Ruger and I'm skin'in the critter.









Note to self---Next time check the door lock Dummie---you know better.lol.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good story Cat, glad to see you back around.


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't have any bloopers yet since my first season hasn't started yet. But i am sure i will have my fair share, bein' that im a newbie, lol. Yall will def hear about them first hand. Nice story, lol


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good story, of course they are usually easier to share when you get lucky enough to redeem yourself before the end. Lol Very nice pics as well, thanks for sharing them. Maybe he came back thinking a pup had locked itself in your trap and needed a lesson on opening an unlocked door. lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great story, glad to have ya around. Starting to wonder what I was gonna do if I have cat trapping questions.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

****SOMETHING STUPIDLY FUNNY ****

 Opuntia littoralis var. vaseyi Scientific classification Kingdom: Plantae (unranked): Angiosperms (unranked): Eudicots (unranked): Core eudicots Order: Caryophyllales Family: Cactaceae Subfamily: Opuntioideae Tribe: Opuntieae Genus: *Opuntia*
Mill. Species

Many, see text.

Synonyms

It's been 15 or 16 years ago now that i was quail hunting with a friend north of the valley. We flushed a good sized covey that flew up the side of a steep hill. As they landed they scattered al along the side of the hill, so being smarter that the quail(or so i thought) I went up after them. I walked back and forth on the side of that hill several times. Every pass I would flush at least one sometimes from the same area I had just passed over. It was probably the 6th or 7th time through I was on a little game trail that I had been on before, that I stepped on a fairly good sized rock. By this time I had become fairly complacent and felt like I was part mountain goat. I had stepped on that rock before, but as I did it came loose, I lost my balance and fell, rolling down the hill through a prickly pear cactus the size of a small house. I came to a stop, only after demolishing the entire clump. I had spines everywhere....EVERYWHERE ! Ten minutes later ther I stood with my pants pulled down with a pair of pliers pulling cactus spines from every inch of my body( I would continue to find them for several days afterward) . After a half hour or so I felt that I could go on. That is if i could get my friend to quit laughing.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Once while deer hunting my uncle shot a buck, poorly, and as they tracked it I tried to get out in front of where I thought it was headed. When I was just about to where I wanted to set up and wait for it I found it laying spread eagle on the ground. Thinking it was dead already I walked up and kicked it. Much to my surprise it jumped to its feet and stood there for a second close enough that there was no room to even point my shotgun at it, there just wasn't that much room between us. We both just stood there looking at each other for a second then at the same time he jumped I grabbed. I had his rack in both hands and out of fear of what would happen should I let go, I held on. It was quite a rodeo for a couple minutes but some how we ended up on the ground with me on top. The problem was my gun was now 20 yards away and so, I got the bright idea to cut its throat. Another several more minutes of hanging on for dear life and it was over. I won, but only by a little bit, I had gouges in my chest from his rack, it never made it through my clothes but they still hurt, both of my forearms and wrists were bruised and I also had several bruises on my legs, my pants were shredded from his hooves too. What started as a hunt ended as a self defense against a deer crash course, and a lesson that I will never forget. Of course about two seconds after it was over they showed up. For some reason they found it much funnier at the time than I did.


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Good story JLowe


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks clayhen, lucky for me it was only a 1 1/2 yr old 6 point, and I was 16 and still healed fast.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will take DUMB for 1000 Alex

I went out for an early morning coyote hunt.... I don't function my best early in the morning (I like 10am tee times)...... I found fresh tracks in this spot the night before so I felt I would get a peak at one. I got to my stand at first light, sat down, took a look around for about 10 min waiting for better shooting light..... No gun.... I left it leaning against the truck.

I walked back to the truck... Got my gun.... Walked back out to my seat.... Waited a few minutes. Started calling. A nice coyote pair came up out of the gut in front of me and stopped. I thought to myself "this is it... I am going to get one!" Aim, squeeze.... forgot the safety.... I flick the safety off.... Aim, squeeze..... click.... In my flustered state I forgot to load the gun..... I reached into my pocket slowly. Grabbed the mag and put it in the gun and attempted to chamber a round.... They stood there just long enough for me to get the bolt up.... They did not like the scenario and beat feet... I rallied and got off a shot just before they made it back into the gut.... Incomplete pass....

I walked back to the truck.... the keys are locked in. I normally don't lock it but, this truck had locks that could easily be pushed down when getting out of the truck. (no cell then) Walked about 2 miles to the main road and hitched a ride back to the house.

The fire was warm at least....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That seemed more like final jeopardy...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel for you itzDirty. I was riding along with my uncle on a turkey hunt. He was the only person hunting, and somehow he talked me into riding along. I didn't even bother to bring a shotgun, the problem is, neither did he. Seems he left if laying against the 4 wheeler in his garage. We were already almost a hour from his house when he looked in the backseat of his truck and realized that he forgot it. To make matter worse, he had to call his wife and ask her to meet him half way with his shotgun. She was so mad about getting called at 5:30 in the morning and having to get out of bed. I'm suprised she didn't shoot him when she gave him the shotgun.

We all make mistakes and I was on one of my first deer hunts. I was laying on semi frozen ground for a hour before I deceided to double check to make sure I had chambered a round. I was laying there with an empty chamber. I felt so stupid for doing that, but I'm suprised I even thought to double check considering my elbows had thawed the ground and then it had frozen again so my arms were so cold. First deer that walked out was a huge 12 point buck my uncle had been chasing during archery season. I was so mad because this was opening day of anterless season. Finally had a doe walk out of the scrub and into the grass, I squeezed the trigger and nothing. Forgot to take the safety off. Finally remember and shot the next deer, which was a button buck.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol...... I forgot my license at home this year.... got all the way to the camp.... hour and half away from home and it dawned on me :doh:

The wife met me half way with it.....


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

One mornin' i was climbin' down outa my ladder stand and went to sling my rifle over my shoulder. When i did i noticed this 10pt buck rite in front of my stand. He was a nice mature buck, thick neck. I finished climbing down the stand, the buck never noticed me. He was only about 10yds away. I watched this deer for about 10 mins. He never got spooked, he just walked away. It never dawned on me to shoot him. Now thats a blooper...


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have hunted all day more than once to find when I got done I had never loaded my gun, but always been lucky enough (or not) on those days, not to have missed a chance because of it.


----------



## Daugherty3400 (Dec 3, 2012)

I hunt a river bottom and flood waters had took down a fairly large tree. The tree was uprooted. This made a perfect stand. You could tuck into it and use it as a natural blind. The roots were exposed and leaves stuck all over. 15 min. Of calling and I had my target 40 yards out stopped and broadside. I couldn't be any better. I had rested my gun on a bigger root. Took careful aim. I knew my scope was dead on. Pulled the trigger and dust flew everywhere and clowded up my view. I then realized what I had done. I blew a root that wasn't visible in the scope but was right in front of the barrel to smithereens. The yote didn't act hurt as I watched him disappear and I searched for blood at the point of impact. Nothing.clean miss. Just because it isn't in the scope doesn't mean the line of fire is clear


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

A friend of mine brought his younger brother deer hunting with us one year, his was carrying his first tag and a new rifle/scope. The first stand saw him with the opportunity to fill his tag and he shot about 6 feet in front of the doe that was standing broadside at just over 75 yards. Later the same day on a different stand, same outcome, shoots infront of a standing doe. Upon quizzing him about his scope being off he is positive it is accurate. While contemplating what the issue could be he asks, "Do you think I'm leading them too far?"

We laughed our backsides off.....

P.S. - fix the damn decency filter so we can swear a little and I don't have to use "backsides" in a story like this! LOL!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Good ones there.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dakota Dogs said:


> A friend of mine brought his younger brother deer hunting with us one year, his was carrying his first tag and a new rifle/scope. The first stand saw him with the opportunity to fill his tag and he shot about 6 feet in front of the doe that was standing broadside at just over 75 yards. Later the same day on a different stand, same outcome, shoots infront of a standing doe. Upon quizzing him about his scope being off he is positive it is accurate. While contemplating what the issue could be he asks, "Do you think I'm leading them too far?"
> 
> We laughed our backsides off.....
> 
> P.S. - fix the damn decency filter so we can swear a little and I don't have to use "backsides" in a story like this! LOL!


Try this Dakota--- " we laughed our a$$'s off ".lol.

Dang---I'm in trouble now. :frusty:

awprint:


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I made my first major "blooper" a couple weeks ago raccoon trapping.. It was a dumb/scary/almost peed my pants kinda thing!

Anyway, I had set out 4 cage traps by a local creek and caught 3 big boar raccoon the next morning. The first two I dispatched without any problem, but the 3rd was extremely feisty and was bouncing around like crazy in the cage. I should have waited for him to settle down more before I pulled the trigger, but no, I took the shot too fast (I'm still new at this by the way!)

After the shot, the raccoon just dropped down like he was stunned. Didn't kick around like the others do when they are properly dispatched. He didn't move at all, so what did I do? I opened the door of the cage, reached my hand all the way in and pulled him out by his foot...only to find out he was still alive!

We both spun around in a confused tangle for a moment and then he hightailed across the creek, and I took off after him, only to remember my rifle was no longer loaded! By the time I dug another .22 cartridge out my pocket, that raccoon had scooted under a fence onto the adjacent property that was off limits to me.

I'll never know what exactly happened to just stun him like that, but I'm thinking I just grazed the bullet off the top of his head or something. Whatever the cause, that was by far the craziest thing that has happened on my 'raccoon line so far--Sure glad I didn't get bit, but it was a close call!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sure you learned a valuable lesson taxi.lol.

By the way---that is one ugly black eared dog you have there in your avatar.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, here's mine. Just happened today. Checking my traps. Made it to my last stop. Got to one of my sets and the drag was still there but the trap and bobcat was gone. Apparently when i went to wire my trap chain to the drag I didn't pass the wire through the trap chain. Fortunately there was enough snow I was able to track him fairly easy and found him in the bottom of the canyon hung up in the rocks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad you got him Ruger !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad you got the bobcat, that would have really been bad if you couldn't find it and your trap.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I try to show my kids how to do the sets there selfs that way if im not around they can still check and run the line. While I was showing them how to set conibears I made the mistake of getting my hand in the way.

They are still laughing it up.

Not sure which made me madder the trap getting my hand or them laughin.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Good stories.

(Teens) Fell twice one morning while checking traps after a night of freezing rain. Each time the Savage .22 single shot flew threw the air. Years later I glued the stock when I learned how to mix epoxy.

(Teens) Went in up to my waist by accident setting a conibear for muskrats. Pants frozen, walked home like Herman Munster.

(Twenties) Climbed out of my stand one morning only to be eye-ball to eye-ball with a little spikey bedded on the other side of my tree. Yea, I felt dumb...but so did he. In my defense it was a big Beech tree and the ground leaves were wet. In his defense, he was a spike.

(Twenties) Got named "Pronghorn Cowboy" on a Wyoming Bowhunt back in Sept '95. Put it this way: I was out of arrows and my knife fell off during the chase. Naw, I'm not going there. It's a long story. Matter of fact, put three Zwickeys through a porky that insisted on entering my Muley blind the next day. Could have cared less if it was legal or not. I wasn't going to share my blind with spikeball. I had no idea there were porcupines in the WY prairie. Never did find my knife.

(Thirties) Flushed a rooster from my brother-in-law's ditch, BLAM, BLAM, BLAM with the Ithaca 37. Not a feather dropped from the bird. ...Watching the bird sail towards the grove, suddenly it flips around and drops out of the air. Rung it's own neck on the phone line. ...Not a pellet in the bird. True story.

Since then, it's been nothing but smooth operations...yea right. We all could write a book.


----------

